# Blackstone Cemetery 2008 Pics



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here are a few of our photos - all I can say is it's way too much work for one person  - I really missed having my brother help out this year. All in all though a really fun night. We were giving out glow bracelets which were a big hit and had nearly 300 kids. Now to find the space to pack it all away. "sigh!"

More photos on my website under 2008 Haunt.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great haunt UH...Your grave stones are really nice...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...and those pumpkin scarecrows are amazing!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! That's an awesome display! The lighting is great and really complinents the props! I love the hand holding the gun coming out of the grave. Nice job UH!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! I love the hand coming out of the ground with the gun! I am so envious of everyone that got their fog to lay low.:jol:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

awesomely creeee-eeeepy!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Excellent job, Uruk-Hai.

Your prop-work truly stands out. Especially the tombstones and monument, which I'm a big fan of. The scarecrow, corpses and Death figure on the porch all look great. I like the fencing and gun coming out of the grave, too. Well lit and atmospheric as well. Bonus points for the low-lying fog even though it was breezy. And I really like the tiny "Dead End Cemetary" by the tree with the section of fence. A creepy little corner all it's own. Zombie sign and BSC sign look great. Nice touches. All in all, very well done.

My only knock... I MISS THE WEREWOLF! LOL. Unless it's there and just not in photos.

I can only see BSC getting better and better over the coming years. Keep up the great work. :smilekin:


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I must ask, how do you do your tombstones? They are awesome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful! The lighting and composition of the graveyard are excellent, as are those stones. And I like the scrap pile under the giant spider! And wicked pumpkins. Looks very creepy and cool!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Excellent display. And sears usually puts those metal sheds on sale in the winter 12x12 about 400$ add a solar powered exhaust for about 75$ and your good to go. Almost forgot 20$ for the tarp youll need to seal the roof.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet display!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I love your tombstones and your ground, or I guess fencebreaker. I need to steal, I mean reference your bone pile under the giant spider. I bet people loved your new giant skull sign. A very cool haunt and I hear ya on too much set up for one person.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome job.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic display!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Top Notch display UH....simply top notch!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great job! Lots of little touches that go a long way.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Incredible!! Love the tombstones and your ground fog looks fantastic!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do tell about the tombstone making technique...I love the old, pitted look, and the partially broken pieces. They are some of the most realistic tombstones I 've seen. It looks like you took them from a real cemetery.

great job


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! It really means something coming from you. I certainly wouldn't have been able to pull anything like this off without the incredible talent and inspiration of all the members on the forum. I continue to be in awe of what some of you can create.

I create the tombstones using the tried and true method of foam board construction and then use a wood burning tool to engrave the lettering and create cracks/weathering. Painting is done using a sponge to dab on contrasting colours. I have more detailed shots and step-by-step shots on my website here and here.

I was happy with the fog for the first time this year. I was using one 700w cheap fogger but got the Froggy's Swamp Juice for it and ran it through a mini-vortex chiller which made all the difference in the world. It also helped that it there was no wind and wasn't cold that night.

Don't worry, my werewolf was in attendance. LOL! However the fan motor was running on it's last legs and totally seized up half way through the night. The sound and lights still worked but he no longer moved. Didn't really matter as the kids would get a startle when the light came on and they saw him lurking in the bushes. I'll have to replace the fan for next year.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Really is an incredible display. Beautiful props, placement, and lighting. Absolutely top notch work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great. You've got some seriously cool tombstones. And the pumpkin faces rock too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The haunt AND the pics turned out wonderfully!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics Uruk..
I agree your tombstones rock
I like the hand with gun one the one


----------

